# Gamepad kalibrieren - Kleines nerviges problem



## ADBtv (1. Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen

hab mir heute ein Gamepad mit analogsticks gekauft.

Hab ihn gleich kalibriert und mir ist ein kleiner fehler unterlaufen oder es hängt mit W7 zusammen

FIFA11 erkennt meinen rechten analogstick nicht richtig. Wenn ich nach links drücke zeigt er mir bei der tastenbelegung OBEN an. Wenn ich nach rechts drücke unten...die achsen sind also genau verkehrt. habe aber alles genau so befolgt wie es mir Windows 7 vorgibt.

Kann mir jemand bitte helfen.

Danke im voraus.

Lg


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2011)

Kannst Du vielleicht bei Fifa 11 im Optionsmenü noch selber die Tasten neu belegen? Kannst Du bei dem Gamepad vielleicht zwischen zwei verschiedenen Grundmodi umstellen?

Was für ein Pad isses denn?


----------



## ADBtv (2. Juli 2011)

hi...habs inzwischen schon hingekriegt....is so ein 10 euro billigteil...funktioniert aber super.

Was ich gemacht habe is ganz einfach.

beim kleinen Fenster von FIFA auf einstelungen gegangen....unter controler und dort ganz einfach alle tasten neu belegt. Von der verkehrten beschriftung darf man sich nciht irren lassen. Im spiel läuft alles prima.

Danke trotzdem.


----------

